# Milos Sarcev Arrested For Felony Robbery!



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2010)

*Milos Sarcev Arrested For Felony Robbery!            * 
 by Aaron Jewbacca Singerman                   







I've  just received news from an informant who  wishes to remain anonymous... Believe  me, this tip is a doozy!   Apparently,  late last night Milos Sarcev was arrested for felony  robbery. I have no other  details at the moment but I'm awaiting a copy  of the police report.

 My  source was able to provide a local news link to confirm the story 

(14245 Cherry Ct in Chino Arrest Record. Police Blotter & Crime Log for Chino Milos Sarcev).

More   details and the rest of this  week's news  in *Muscle Gossip  with the Yuckmouth  Yenta* later this evening!


*Sarcev,  Milos** - (M/W) Age: 46 **14245   Cherry Ct **Chino  , CA 91710-8238  Verified Address *
*Reported:** 07/08/2010 **by   Crime Reporter No. 7224 **
Source:  Fullerton PD *
*F  PC211 Robbery *
*Bail  Amount: 
Residing in Crime Beat Zone: **Inland   Empire Spanish *


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2010)

Mug shot or didnt happen.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 13, 2010)

that's pretty farfetched.....he was doing really well with his gyms and training business.....if it's true it's very sad news to hear


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> that's pretty farfetched.....he was doing really well with his gyms and training business.....if it's true it's very sad news to hear


 
Maybe not. This was on the MD thread about this:

"Apparantly from what I was told, Milos Gym was being foreclosured on by the bank and the police came out there to clear everyone out however Milos refused to leave so he was arrested. 

Shawn Ray could not call him at the gym because the gym has ceased to operate.

Nothing to do with the wifey. He's been fighting this in court for about 2 years now."


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2010)

Shawn Ray responded to the posts on that thread:

*Shawn Ray could not call him at the gym because the gym has ceased to operate.*
The gym is not closed, I spoke with Evan who opens the place daily.

*Nothing to do with the wifey.*
Wrong, affter communicating with Milos yesterday, it has Everything to with his wife whom he claims was "Allegedly" Stealing Deposits from the Gym.
This is a classic case of Domestic gone wrong.
Fisticuffs, Restraining Order the works!
The Robbery Charge is directly related to his Gym & his Wife.
Nasty stuff here and this came directly from Milos who said no one would believe the Movie if one was ever made!


----------

